# Is TiVo compatible with DirecTV?



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

I have DirecTV and am unable to get a DirecTV DVR (it's complicated). I miss being able to record TV shows. I'm hoping someone can answer a few questions for me:

1. I have an older TiVo, but I was told that it would not work with DirecTV. Is that true?

2. Is it possible to record some other way? For example, could I buy a standalone DVR and hook it up to the TV or would it cause problems with the DirecTV box?

3. Will I lose the ability to record in HD if I hook up a standalone DVR?

I have very basic knowledge of electronics, so I would appreciate if you could answer in layman's terms (in other words, talk to me as if I am a child!).

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Any Series 1/2 standalone TiVo works with DirecTV from their box

Yes it will be in SD only, because Standalone DVRs have only SD A/V inputs. If you want to DVR DriecTV in HD, you have no option but the box they provide.


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

What if I bought a high definition DVR? Could that work?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Kiscode said:


> What if I bought a high definition DVR? Could that work?


The only high definition DVR that would work would be the one supplied by DirecTV which is not currently a TiVo. There is supposed to be an DirecTV HD DVR with TiVo available sometime next year.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Kiscode said:


> I have DirecTV and am unable to get a DirecTV DVR (it's complicated).


We have time. Please explain.


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

I live in Delaware. DirecTV does not offer the networks (NCB, ABC, CBS) where I live. You have to request a waiver. I have neighbors who have requested waivers and been turned down repeatedly. So I use my brother's address in Maryland as my service address. This allows me to get the channels I want.

However, when I tried to get a DVR set up through DirecTV, the tech went to the Maryland address. When I tried to get DirecTV to send someone to the Delaware address, I was told this could only be done by changing the service address to Delaware (which would mean I would lose the networks channels).

It's ridiculous. I really want to be able to record programs. I have an older TiVo, but it looks like I won't be able to use that with my HD TV and DirecTV box.

I do have an older TV (non-HD) in my bedroom. I think I could probably hook the old TiVo up to the old TV, but I'm not quite sure how to do it while maintaining the connection to the DirecTV box. Any thoughts?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Change your address, got the box, and change it again


----------



## cthomp21 (Jul 15, 2007)

Kiscode said:


> I live in Delaware. DirecTV does not offer the networks (NCB, ABC, CBS) where I live. You have to request a waiver. I have neighbors who have requested waivers and been turned down repeatedly. So I use my brother's address in Maryland as my service address. This allows me to get the channels I want.
> 
> However, when I tried to get a DVR set up through DirecTV, the tech went to the Maryland address. When I tried to get DirecTV to send someone to the Delaware address, I was told this could only be done by changing the service address to Delaware (which would mean I would lose the networks channels).
> 
> ...


Buy a used non-RID Directivo from eBay (something like a Hughes HDVR2), swap in the access card, and use the "722" extension by calling 800-DIRECTV to refresh your services.

Presto! You've got a DirecTV receiver with Tivo built in. The downsides are that it's only standard definition, the equipment is used, and the non-RID receivers are limited to 40 hours (stock) of recording time.


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

MikeMar said:


> Change your address, got the box, and change it again


That's probably what I'll end up doing. It means I won't have the networks for a few weeks while I wait for the installer. What a hassle!


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

cthomp21 said:


> Buy a used non-RID Directivo from eBay (something like a Hughes HDVR2), swap in the access card, and use the "722" extension by calling 800-DIRECTV to refresh your services.
> 
> Presto! You've got a DirecTV receiver with Tivo built in. The downsides are that it's only standard definition, the equipment is used, and the non-RID receivers are limited to 40 hours (stock) of recording time.


Couldn't I just use the TiVo I already have or do I have to buy a new receiver?


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

cthomp21 said:


> Buy a used non-RID Directivo from eBay (something like a Hughes HDVR2), swap in the access card, and use the "722" extension by calling 800-DIRECTV to refresh your services.
> 
> Presto! You've got a DirecTV receiver with Tivo built in. The downsides are that it's only standard definition, the equipment is used, and the non-RID receivers are limited to 40 hours (stock) of recording time.


I looked on eBay and found a new DirecTV HR23 HD/DVR. Can I do the same thing with that? (and get high definition)?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, you should be able to do that. I suggest that you verify that the HR23 really is "new" from an authorized reseller and not a leased one that someone decided to sell (which you would not be able to activate.) Do you already have a multi-sat dish?


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

stevel said:


> Yes, you should be able to do that. I suggest that you verify that the HR23 really is "new" from an authorized reseller and not a leased one that someone decided to sell (which you would not be able to activate.) Do you already have a multi-sat dish?


Yes, I have a DirecTV dish already installed.

But I am still not clear on whether I can use my old TiVo with my old TV (non-HD). Can I hook the TiVo to the DirecTV box? I know I won't get HD, but would I get standard?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Do you have a round dish or an oval one? How many LNBs does it have? In order to use an HR23, you need the newer 5-satellite dish.

Any Series 1 or Series 2 TiVo will work with a DirecTV receiver, even an HD one. You will get SD only.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

@Kiscode, please see my related thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=431633

I am able to control the DirecTV receiver (DVR) with my S2 TiVo using the remote code stevel gave me.


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay, I connected my Series 2 TiVo to my older, non HD TV. The TiVo is downloading information and appears to be working properly, but I've lost the signal to my DirecTV satellite. I followed connection instructions carefully.

Help!


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

How do you have things connected?

You should have the satellite cable(s) connected to your DirecTV receiver, right? Should be obvious but just making sure. Then either coax or RCA cables to the TiVo. Then coax or RCA cables to the TV.

Is the older non HD TV in a different room? Does the satellite cable work in that other room? The TiVo shouldn't affect the connection of the DirecTV receiver to the satellite.


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

The older non-HD TV is in the bedroom. It was hooked up to DirecTV and working fine until I started messing with it. 

I followed instructions I downloaded from TiVo for setting up a series 2 dual tuner with a cable box. I conected the coax cable coming out of the cable/DirecTV jack on the wall to a splitter. Then I connected two coax cables to the other end of the splitter and connected one to the DirecTV box and one to the TiVo.

I ran composite cables from the Out jacks on the DirecTV to the AV input jack on the back of the TiVo. I then ran composite cables from the AV out jacks on the back of the TiVo to the input jacks on the TV.

Next, I ran a coax cable from the RF Out on the TiVo to the Antenna In connector on the TV.

I used the channel changing IR connector that came with the TiVo. The channel changing is working fine. The TiVo appears to be working. The only problem is I can't get the DirecTV signal anymore.

Can you tell what I've done wrong? Thanks!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You cannot use a splitter with DirecTV (unless it's a SWM feed and then only with a wideband splitter.) The instructions you followed were for cable only (and then only analog cable.)

Remove the splitter, run the feed from the wall directly to the DirecTV receiver. Composite video and L/R audio from the DirecTV box to the TiVo. Nothing goes to the RF input of the TiVo nor is there any point to the RF connection between the TiVo and TV. You can record or watch only one channel at a time.


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

Steve,

Thank you. I am reconfiguring now. What does the S video from the DirecTV box run to?


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, it seems to be working fine without the S video connected to anything.

Just one more question: msmart pointed me to the thread about using the TiVo remote to control the DirecTV. Steve, I see that you suggest using remote code 10074. Where do I enter this code?

I can use the TiVo remote to turn the TV on and off, but not to do anything with the DirecTV box.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

The S-video cable may be bad.

To enter the code, this TiVo support article is what I used to help me:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/357

Yes, the TiVo remote can be used to turn on/off the TV so the DirecTV box stays on:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/294/kw/use remote to turn off tv/r_id/100041

Enjoy recording your TV shows again!!!


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

stevel said:


> You cannot use a splitter with DirecTV (unless it's a SWM feed and then only with a wideband splitter.) The instructions you followed were for cable only (and then only analog cable.)
> 
> Remove the splitter, run the feed from the wall directly to the DirecTV receiver. Composite video and L/R audio from the DirecTV box to the TiVo. Nothing goes to the RF input of the TiVo nor is there any point to the RF connection between the TiVo and TV. You can record or watch only one channel at a time.


So there is no way to watch one channel and record another with my current configuration?


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

Code 10074 did not work. I have examined my DirecTV box and cannot find a manufacturers name. Is there one manufacture who usually makes these boxes?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Kiscode said:


> So there is no way to watch one channel and record another with my current configuration?


No you would have to get one of the DirecTV DVRs or buy an older DirecTiVo to get 2 tuners to work with DirecTV.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The "manufacturer" is DirecTV, but you could also try Hughes. 10074 should work.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

Kiscode said:


> I have examined my DirecTV box and cannot find a manufacturers name.


How about a model number? Did you look for a label on the bottom of the box? The label with the model number could be behind the door where the card goes.


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

Can you receive your local channels via an antenna??


----------



## Kiscode (Sep 15, 2009)

usnret said:


> Can you receive your local channels via an antenna??


Not very well.


----------

